# "Tax Season Is Hear" 2021 email



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I received an email from Uber yesterday titled "Tax Season Is Hear" and it allowed me to view a summary of "my tax documents." In a nutshell, their numbers don't match my records, and they don't even match the earnings statments on Uber.com. My records show payments totaling $1965.54. Their statements total to $2649.49. The summary that theemail took me to showed a net payout of $2665.06 on gross payouts of $3269.48, after expenses of $604.42. Expenses were "Uber service fees and other adjustments" of $594.69, Sales tax and other taxes of $1.94, and "Food Cost Expense" of $7.79. 

Assuming that I made errors in the records and statement summary, I still don't understand the "Gross payout" and expenses. I thought my pay was my pay, including driving and tips. Can anyone explain what all these numbers mean? Is the gross payout the total of what the customers were charged? What's with food and sales tax? Help! TIA. James


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TriadUberGoober said:


> I received an email from Uber yesterday titled "Tax Season Is Hear" and it allowed me to view a summary of "my tax documents." In a nutshell, their numbers don't match my records, and they don't even match the earnings statments on Uber.com. My records show payments totaling $1965.54. Their statements total to $2649.49. The summary that theemail took me to showed a net payout of $2665.06 on gross payouts of $3269.48, after expenses of $604.42. Expenses were "Uber service fees and other adjustments" of $594.69, Sales tax and other taxes of $1.94, and "Food Cost Expense" of $7.79.
> 
> Assuming that I made errors in the records and statement summary, I still don't understand the "Gross payout" and expenses. I thought my pay was my pay, including driving and tips. Can anyone explain what all these numbers mean? Is the gross payout the total of what the customers were charged? What's with food and sales tax? Help! TIA. James


Yes, the gross is the amount of money Uber collected from customers on YOUR behalf, LOL. Remember that they consider themselves just “payment processors”. 

On your schedule c you list the gross and then deduct the fees.

The gross minus the fees should equal your payments. Wait until you get your 1099, it’s your official tax document.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Yes, the gross is the amount of money Uber collected from customers on YOUR behalf, LOL. Remember that they consider themselves just “payment processors”.


well to be fair, it was on UBER's behalf that OP, you, me and everyone were able to make money so them taking a cut is justified obviously. the amount of the cut can be argued though


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

did the email really say that tax season is HEAR?

Hear?

Is Uber really that ignorant that they can't tell the difference between "hear" and "here"?

then WHO is?


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

That was probably my error, or Google’s dictation transcription error. I don’t accuse them of being stupid, just indecipherable.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> well to be fair, it was on UBER's behalf that OP, you, me and everyone were able to make money so them taking a cut is justified obviously. the amount of the cut can be argued though


I don't think he ever stated them taking a cut was unjustified. The fact they collect the money on our behalf and they operate as payment processors, are terms directly from their mouth and/or terms from our agreements. Those are facts taken directly from the horse's mouth


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> I don't think he ever stated them taking it cut was unjustified. The fact they collect the money on our behalf and they operate as payment processors, are terms directly from their mouth and/or terms from our agreements. Those are facts taken directly from the horse's mouth


oh ok then i misunderstood what he said


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> I don't think he ever stated them taking it cut was unjustified. The fact they collect the money on our behalf and they operate as payment processors, are terms directly from their mouth and/or terms from our agreements. Those are facts taken directly from the horse's mouth


I'm just trying to make sense of it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TriadUberGoober said:


> I'm just trying to make sense of it.


----------

